# Can anyone shed some light on Hung Ga?



## Athelus (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok after a bad injury several years ago, I now feel able to take up training again and whilst I did really enjoy TaeKwonDo when i did it over 10 years ago I feel like a change.

I've looked into schools around me and have decided to investigate Hung Ga further and was wondering if anyone on these forums had trained in this particular style, that could explain roughly what the theory behind the art is about?

I can't seem to find much online other than a wiki page which doesn't contain much information and a few schools around world which have a brief Synopsis.

Thanks


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 4, 2010)

I workout occasionally with a hung gar teacher, and we've discussed the merits of his system many times.  

Hung gar as both striking as well as chin na.  The strikes are more hand oriented and there is a lot of emphasis on hand movements inspired by the tiger and the crane, although other animal influence is present as well.  The strikes are not always simple thrusts - hung gar people rip, gouge, push, etc. 

Hung gar people train in low stances along with other martial calisthenics to strengthen the body.  Compared to some other Chinese styles, there is an obvious emphasis on external power.

Hung gar is rightfully famous for their so-called "12 Bridge Hands".  Essentially these are just principles and techniques of how to connect to your opponent and direct force to and from him.  I study aikido myself and I've noticed some similarities at times between the things my friend and I both do.  I can't emphasize enough what a jewel this aspect of hung gar is.


----------



## Athelus (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you Dancingalone, thats exactly the sort of information I was looking for.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2010)

Hung Ga


----------

